# Mini food



## BelleInBoots (Aug 18, 2014)

what and how much do you feed your minis? trying to gain some perspective. thanks!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine get free choice grass hay or graze (in the summer) with mineral free choice also. We feed just enough grain to keep them "friendly" and the milkers get fed grain only on the milk stand. When they are lactating, they get fed the equivalent of 3 or 4 cups of a custom sweet feed mix that averages 16 to 18% protein each. Growing babies are fed with mom's to begin with and after weaning are fed a ration of free choice hay or graze along with grain until they are 6 to 8 months old. That's a ball park of what we do. It changes depending on the goat and what we have available for feed.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

My ND doe gets 2 cups morning and evening (4 cups all together) of grain, all the hay she can eat, as many horse cookies, apples, carrots and raisins as she can beg out of us. Also, since we live in FL she gets pasture time. Usually about 4 hours a day. She is about 4 years old with two 1.5 month old kids nursing. This is the diet she was on with her previous owner, so I've kept it as much the same as possible. I figured it would make the move less stressful for her.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

For maintenance I give 1/2 cup twice daily of 18% sweet goat


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

50/50 ground alfalfa and grass hay mixture. 
Mixture of our own grain only to those that need it and those that are lactating. 
Minerals (loose) and block are out 24-7. 

My Nubians are on a whole nother' schedule.


----------

